# Walking dirt?



## Blueridge Believer (May 20, 2008)

(Charles Spurgeon)

The more grace we have, the less we shall 
think of ourselves; for grace, like light, 
reveals our impurity. At best, we are . . .
but clay,
animated dust, 
mere walking dirt. 

But viewed as sinners, we are monsters indeed. 

Let it be published in heaven as a wonder, 
that the Lord Jesus should set His heart's 
love upon such as we are!


----------

